# Diamond Deluxe Trailers?



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

Looking for First hand experience/knowledge regarding Diamond Deluxe trailers? What are your thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## rarintogolabs (Jun 30, 2004)

Is this the diamond deluxe co. in Texas?


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*diamond deluxe*

No it is located in North Carolina


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

Ron,

They are located in Denton NC. I went and visted them last fall to look at their work on a 2 hole box. I can't tell you much about their trailers but I would think their box quality would be the same on trailers. I thought they were ok. They are not a highend box. I consider them a medium quality line. Definitely nothing like an Ainsley, Deerskin etc.. Everything I saw was made of Diamond Plate Aluminum. I prefer SS myself. To many stories of yellow dogs turning silver with aluminum. I ended up going to Mountain Top Kennels and had them make me a custom SS. My theory is you get what you pay for in quality and workmanship. For instance I thought the struts were welded on a little sloppy. To many rough edges. Alignment on doors etc were a little off. I don't know where you live, but if all possible I would find someone who already has one or go visit the companies you plan on buying a trailer from so you can see for yourself.


Bill


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Mistyriver said:


> Ron,
> 
> They are located in Denton NC. I went and visted them last fall to look at their work on a 2 hole box. I can't tell you much about their trailers but I would think their box quality would be the same on trailers. I thought they were ok. They are not a highend box. I consider them a medium quality line. Definitely nothing like an Ainsley, Deerskin etc.. Everything I saw was made of Diamond Plate Aluminum. I prefer SS myself. To many stories of yellow dogs turning silver with aluminum. I ended up going to Mountain Top Kennels and had them make me a custom SS. My theory is you get what you pay for in quality and workmanship. For instance I thought the struts were welded on a little sloppy. To many rough edges. Alignment on doors etc were a little off. I don't know where you live, but if all possible I would find someone who already has one or go visit the companies you plan on buying a trailer from so you can see for yourself.
> 
> ...


I have seen two of their trailers. Not overly impressed with the quality. Like Bill says, you get what you pay for. The price difference between these and other, higher quality, trailers is not that significant and the extra money spent would probably be a good investment. A used Jones, Aniley, Deerskin?.. would probably be in line with the price of a new DD trailer.


----------



## Ben Hucks (May 11, 2004)

*trailer*

I will give a first hand objective from someone who is in the business.......
I just had the fellow that owns Red Wing Hound Haulers leave our shop with some boxes that were headed to the west coast. While the boxes were being loaded i was all over the trailer looking at the construction. So here goes..... it was a 22 dog compartment gooseneck tandem axle trailer that had around 600k miles on it. I thought the overall layout of the trailer was very nice, the constructrion was good although some of the welds were breaking in the places that you could tell were stress points. The box was mostly welded alum. that was spot welded to alum. tubing. The tubing looked to be about .063-.080 thickness that was mig welded all external welds were tig welded. Most all of the insulation had come out as it was a corragated plastic that had been liquid nailed to the interior walls. The interior was mostly expanded metal welded to the tubing. It had vents in every hole and the ventelation seemed to be good. The only thing that i was very surprised in was the wiring on the trailer had no protection and the owner said he had allot of problems with the lights shorting out from cut wires. Those are the facts as i saw them , i hope this helps.... for the amount of miles the trailer had on it i thought it had help very well.


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*Thank!*

All,

Thanks for your input. I am shopping and am trying to get information on all of the mfg's. Every one of the trailer makers got a start somewhere so I'm just trying to make an informed decision. Dog safety is number one and astetics is number two as far as I'm concerned.


----------

